# Useful Clamps



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I found these at Lowes for about $5.00 and they work wonderful for securing the drainage hose into your tank while doing water changes and I also use them to clamp the hose to my wash tub in the basement to drain my tank water during the winter months.

Just thought I would share a pic so if anyone else is in need of something like this. They are a ratchet clamp so they adjust to many sizes - I love em.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty neat, and not a bad price!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Pretty neat, and not a bad price!


That's what I thought too. They are very sturdy too. I found them to be perfect for my water change needs.

Sometimes I drain water from my tank into a 30 gallon drum and I simply put the hose in the drum - snap the clamp over the hose and rim of the drum and I'm good to go.


----------

